# Someone put a cable across the entrance to my lease!



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

Last night I got to my hunt property and I found that someone had put a cable across my entrance road with a combination lock and "No Trespassing" signs. I called the landowner and she knows nothing about it. She said "you have my permission to take the cable down." I called the sister of the landowner to see if she had leased her adjoining property and possibly the tenant had made a mistake concerning the property lines. She had not. I called the timber cruiser of the company who had recently thinned some pines and he knew nothing about it.

I think some poacher, who knows there is an absentee landowner, just took it upon himself to put the cable up. I figure he saw my tire tracks from opening weekend of gun season and thought someone else was poaching besides him and wanted to keep them (me) out.

Previously I considered putting my own cable up so I'm cutting off his lock, replacing it with my own and leaving my contact number on the lock. If it's a legitimate mistake, someone will be calling me. If it's a trespasser, I won't hear anything else about it. 

What do you think? Have I done my due diligence? Any suggestions?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 31, 2012)

Similar situation on our Jones Cty lease....Small tract (10ac) of
land owned by private individual was landlocked behind our lease
and the landowner did not want anyone on "his" land, SO he put
a GATE on our lease road.....
Timber company came out and took it down and advised us to
put op our hunt club signs....
Cut the cable off, leave it on the ground and put up your club signs, 
if you have them, or at least your own No Trespassing signs.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 31, 2012)

Get an identical combination lock with a different combination.  Put up a hidden camera and watch him try to remember the combo.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2012)

I think you have done your due diligence.
I got a little piece to hunt this year and there is an access easement going into it with a gate to this piece and a 120 acre piece as well. I cut a link in the chain and put a lock on it. Came in that Sunday eve and my lock was on the ground as were the 2 other locks that were there. The guy with the 120 ac took them off so I called and informed him that I had once again cut a link and added my lock back. Went in Sun eve and all locks were back on it. Just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 31, 2012)

sounds kinda wierd lol


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd put a note with my phone number in a ziploc bag and zip tie it to the new lock I put up after I cut theirs off.  It would have my cell phone number on it.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

I dropped the cable and coiled it up next to the tree. I left my business card on his lock with my cell number. As I went further into the property, I found a second cable crossing the road. I did the same thing with the second cable. Incredibly audacious poacher. What gives?


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd cut all locks off and put my own lock on the cable with no name or number.  If you have permission to hunt the property, don't worry about anybody else.  Invest in a good pair of bolt cutters.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 1, 2012)

Look out for flat tires, somebody's not gonna be too happy you cut their locks off. He may think he's in the right.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Nov 1, 2012)

Dangit reading these posts is like reading a good novel that you borrowed from a buddy and finding out that the last 5 pages fell out and are at his houseand he will get them to you by the weekend maybe if the weather is right and his wife is sill. Going to visit her sister. Lol


----------



## speedcop (Nov 1, 2012)

SGADawg said:


> Get an identical combination lock with a different combination.  Put up a hidden camera and watch him try to remember the combo.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 1, 2012)

Cabin creek man said:


> Dangit reading these posts is like reading a good novel that you borrowed from a buddy and finding out that the last 5 pages fell out and are at his houseand he will get them to you by the weekend maybe if the weather is right and his wife is sill. Going to visit her sister. Lol




We move at our own pace around here, check back tomorrow for the next installment!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2012)

As it turns out, it was the new landowner to an adjoining property. Nice guy. He called me and we spoke for about an hour. He misunderstood the guy he bought it from and got the property lines wrong.We may even work out a mutually beneficial hunting agreement. I'm glad I didn't jump to any conclusions and act in a rash manner. Although, tomorrow would have been D-Day, since that's when I'm headed back up. I feel much better about the camera and stand I have up there.

I know you guys were hoping for a drama filled ending. Sorry to disappoint. I like this ending better anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> As it turns out, it was the new landowner to an adjoining property. Nice guy. He called me and we spoke for about an hour. He misunderstood the guy he bought it from and got the property lines wrong.We may even work out a mutually beneficial hunting agreement. I'm glad I didn't jump to any conclusions and act in a rash manner. Although, tomorrow would have been D-Day, since that's when I'm headed back up. I feel much better about the camera and stand I have up there.
> 
> I know you guys were hoping for a drama filled ending. Sorry to disappoint. I like this ending better anyway.


 I for one, LIKE these kind of endings!


----------



## Cabin creek man (Nov 9, 2012)

Best ending I ever heard except for the one where I get a call to come hunt the property too


----------



## HossBog (Nov 9, 2012)

Great, Big! I like that ending too. A little patience does help sometimes.


----------



## goastinstructor (Nov 9, 2012)

Its good to hear two grown men resolving a situation with out drama...


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 10, 2012)

I love happy endings!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2012)

Cabin creek man said:


> Best ending I ever heard except for the one where I get a call to come hunt the property too


My phone isn't ringing either Cabin!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I for one, LIKE these kind of endings!



True rarity!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 11, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> As it turns out, it was the new landowner to an adjoining property. Nice guy. He called me and we spoke for about an hour. He misunderstood the guy he bought it from and got the property lines wrong.We may even work out a mutually beneficial hunting agreement. I'm glad I didn't jump to any conclusions and act in a rash manner. Although, tomorrow would have been D-Day, since that's when I'm headed back up. I feel much better about the camera and stand I have up there.
> 
> I know you guys were hoping for a drama filled ending. Sorry to disappoint. I like this ending better anyway.


Nope, this ending makes more sense. Most poachers won't go to the trouble or expense of cabling their exit route if they have to make a hasty retreat. Glad y'all worked it out.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 13, 2012)

That is a great ending and we knew what was up the whole time...

 Nobody on this site would ever jump to conclusions without knowing all the facts...


----------



## deadbox (Dec 5, 2012)

New friendships trump new enemies every time.


----------

